# Tower Hobbies Tomy exclusive Set



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Tower hobbies has a new Tomy set coming out in mid Sept. The sets name is "AFX Stocker Challenge" part #21041.
Follow the link to the page


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFDHK&P=7


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I had seen that set listed as coming... Looks like 2 new stock car liveries (set-only, I assume). Hope that price is accurate; $120 is not bad, considering the recent price hikes.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

docsho said:


> Tower hobbies has a new Tomy set coming out in mid Sept. The sets name is "AFX Stocker Challenge" part #21041.
> Follow the link to the page
> 
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFDHK&P=7


Say'n this set will be sold by "TowerHobbiesOnly"?

Damn I have a big mouth .... post #700 in 7 months. Guess I like it here.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Say'n this set will be sold by "TowerHobbiesOnly"?
> 
> Damn I have a big mouth .... post #700 in 7 months. Guess I like it here.


No, I don't think so. I have seen references to it on other sites. Think they are just posting it early. 

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MSwaterlogged said:


> No, I don't think so. I have seen references to it on other sites. Think they are just posting it early.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie .... I didn't want to drive that far, lol.


----------

